# JSON-Daten aus einen Server mit fetch holen



## lady_x (26. Aug 2021)

Hallo, ich möchte versuchen, mit fetch die Daten aus einem anderem Server holen. Allerdings möchte ich nicht alles holen, sondern nur bestimmte Arrays/Objekte z.B. nur Barcode und Name (URL im fetch enthalten).
Wisst ihr, wie ich vorgehen musst?

[CODE lang="javascript" title="1. Variante"]const fetch = require('node-fetch');

fetch('https://world.openfoodfacts.org/api/v0/product/%203045140105502.json')
    .then(res => res.text())
    .then(text => console.log(text))[/CODE]

[CODE lang="javascript" title="2. Variante"]var data = {};
// hier weiterschreiben?

fetch('https://world.openfoodfacts.org/api/v0/product/%203045140105502.json', {
  method: 'GET',
  headers: {
    'Content-Type': 'application/json',
  },
  body: JSON.stringify(data),
})
.then(response => response.json())
.then(data => {
  console.log('Success:', data);
})
.catch((error) => {
  console.error('Error:', error);
});
[/CODE]


----------



## mrBrown (26. Aug 2021)

In Zeile 13 ist data ein Object, was alle Daten enthält. Wenn du da nur einen Teil von möchtest, kannst du einfach auf den interessanten Teil zugreifen: `data.code` oder was auch immer du brauchst.

Dem Server explizit sagen, welche Felder du möchtest, geht dabei afaik nicht. Dafür gibts bei REST auch keinen Standard. Zeile 9 in deinem Code ist auch irrelevant (ich denke mal, das wolltest du damit versuchen)


----------



## lady_x (26. Aug 2021)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> In Zeile 13 ist data ein Object, was alle Daten enthält. Wenn du da nur einen Teil von möchtest, kannst du einfach auf den interessanten Teil zugreifen: `data.code` oder was auch immer du brauchst.
> 
> Dem Server explizit sagen, welche Felder du möchtest, geht dabei afaik nicht. Dafür gibts bei REST auch keinen Standard. Zeile 9 in deinem Code ist auch irrelevant (ich denke mal, das wolltest du damit versuchen)


Hallo, danke für die Antwort. Wo trage ich z.B. den data.code ein? Unter der Zeile 13 oder Zeile 2 (in Bezug zu var der 1. Zeile)?


----------



## mihe7 (27. Aug 2021)

lady_x hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, danke für die Antwort. Wo trage ich z.B. den data.code ein? Unter der Zeile 13 oder Zeile 2 (in Bezug zu var der 1. Zeile)?


Im Block, in dem Zeile 13 steht, z. B.

```
console.log('Success:', data.code);
```


----------

